# أريد دائرة تحويل التيار من مستمر إلى متردد



## مازنmmm (9 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الأخوة المهندسين :
أرجو أن ترسلوا لي دائرة تحويل التيار من مستمر إلى متردد 
إيميلي على ****** وهو moh17m


----------



## mohamedoun (18 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله
يتم هذا الامر باستخدام un onduleur لا اعرف اسمه بالعربية
google---->onduleur


----------



## ئةندازيار (8 مايو 2006)

*سلام وعليكم*

هذه دائرة التي طلبته وبعض دوائر مفيدة

اجوا تستفيد منها
زوروا الموقع

[FRAME="11 70"] 
http://www.nekhely.com/Main/Kits/KITS-elec-b-ch1-1.htm
[/FRAME]
بالتوفيق..........................


----------



## ZAHER (8 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا الموقع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد عبد الرحيم الغانم (9 مايو 2006)

*تحويل التيار من مستمر الي متناوب*

لتحويل التيار من المستمر الي المتناوب يوجد لذلك ( جهاز خاص يقوم بذلك ) 
يسمي المعرج --- inverter
ولحسب الاحمال التي يتم الاستخدام من اجلها


----------



## magdy2006 (21 مايو 2006)

*هاهى بعض تخطيط الدوائر*

هاهى بعض تخطيط الدوائرللوحدات Upsل لتحويل التيار المستمر الى متردد


----------



## خالد مقلد (23 مايو 2006)

الاخ الفاضل ماذن حدد طلبك هل انت تريد دائرة تحويل التيار من Dc الى Ac بفوليتة معينة 
ام الدائرةعموما


----------



## alaa phantom (7 يوليو 2006)

magdy2006 قال:


> هاهى بعض تخطيط الدوائرللوحدات Upsل لتحويل التيار المستمر الى متردد


اين هو ملف hix الذي سيتم حرقه في الميكروكونتليور:5:


----------



## أحمدشومان (17 مايو 2010)

افادكم الله


----------



## alhazeen (19 مايو 2010)

اخوتي السلام عليكم اريد منكم دائره يمكن عملها لتحويل التيار المستمر الى متردد لتتمكن مثلا من تشغيل المحمول وبعض الاجهزه الالكترونيه ارجوكم ان تردو او ارسل لي صوره على [email protected]


----------



## اللبيب محمود (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
http://www.jcmiras.net/jcm/item/88/


اعتقد انه يفيدك ياأخي


----------



## محامي البحر (19 مايو 2010)

*مرحبا شبيبة*

أريد مخطط دائرة رنين تردد عالي فوق 1000 ميغا موجة قصيرة

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## زيـاد (5 مارس 2012)

الحمد لله ولاإله إلا الله والصلات والسلام على سيد خلق الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## زيـاد (5 مارس 2012)

أريد دارة عملية لتحويل التيار المستمرالى متناوب ذات استطاعة 2000 واط فعلي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

